# Pano Paphos



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,

As we are on our way to Cyprus from Denmark, arriving 1st November and still searching for the ideal home. We do feel that village life might be too quiet for us as we are used to town living here, but we are keeping our options open as we don't really know until we arrive, and the villages look beautiful. This might be a silly question, but does no one ever live in Pano Paphos and why is that? Is it too far or too busy? I ask because there seems to be many large apartments and houses for rent at reasonable prices, so there might be another reason for this?
Is it too far from the coast perhaps or too much traffic? Any feedback would be appreciated as the prices seem very reasonable for the size of the properties.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pano Paphos (upper Paphos) is the main business area while Kato Paphos(lower Paphos) is the tourist area. Incidentally many people pronounce it Kayto Paphos, the correct pronunciation is Katto Paphos.

The old town, the market, the courts and main banks, the main police station, the town hall etc. All of these are in Pano Paphos. I see no reason why anyone who wants to be in the thick of things should not live in that part of town if that s what appeals to them. It is certainly a very busy area with lots of traffic.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Pano Paphos (upper Paphos) is the main business area while Kato Paphos(lower Paphos) is the tourist area. Incidentally many people pronounce it Kayto Paphos, the correct pronunciation is Katto Paphos.
> 
> The old town, the market, the courts and main banks, the main police station, the town hall etc. All of these are in Pano Paphos. I see no reason why anyone who wants to be in the thick of things should not live in that part of town if that s what appeals to them. It is certainly a very busy area with lots of traffic.


Ok. Thank you Veronika, that makes sense so I guess there must be some expats living there, those who like to live in towns in the midst of things so to speak.


----------



## kat1976 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Haymarket.

I dont have any experience regarding area of Paphos, as we live in Limassol. We moved from Copenhagen (Sølvtorvet mellem Nørreport og Østerport station) to Limassol in feb. 2012. We are both danes. As I recall you live in Frederiksberg? We live downtown Limassol and it is difficult not to compare with Copenhagen. 

Anyway if you have any questions etc. just let me know.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

kat1976 said:


> Hi Haymarket.
> 
> I dont have any experience regarding area of Paphos, as we live in Limassol. We moved from Copenhagen (Sølvtorvet mellem Nørreport og Østerport station) to Limassol in feb. 2012. We are both danes. As I recall you live in Frederiksberg? We live downtown Limassol and it is difficult not to compare with Copenhagen.
> 
> Anyway if you have any questions etc. just let me know.


Hi There,

It must still be early days for you then in Cyprus. What is your opinion of the costs compared to here? I have heard Limassol is expensive, but one hears so much from different people and of course it depends on ones lifestyle! Are there many Danes there? Keep in touch if you will.


----------



## kat1976 (Sep 11, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It must still be early days for you then in Cyprus. What is your opinion of the costs compared to here? I have heard Limassol is expensive, but one hears so much from different people and of course it depends on ones lifestyle! Are there many Danes there? Keep in touch if you will.


No Danes - at least I havent met them yet! Met a few danes but mainly through my husbonds business. I met a scottish girl and some british people. There are mostly mixed people (British + cypriot) and a lot of russians here. I've heard there are a lot of british people in the Paphos area. 

The living cost for food etc. is likewise or mayby a bit more expensive then Denmark. But the rental prices are much lower than Denmark. The cost of electricity is more expensive. Internet/Tv is almost the same, I think.

Why are you moving to Cyprus? Your husbond is danish?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Property prices, both rental and sales are higher in Limassol because it is the main business hub and there are many offshore companies based there. I think though that the general cost of living is much the same as the Paphos area.


----------

